# Heads Up For A Russian Bargain!



## Lampoc

I see a quite a few Russian watches for sale which I think "great price!" but don't really want or need, especially badly listed ebay ones, so I thought I'd start a thread for people to post their good value Russian watches. If that's ok mods?

Anyway, here's 2 to start with:

Newly listed Vostok Europe TU144 in excellent condition for Â£50: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151134029879?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

A Sturmanskie Gagarin for Â£50. Note the interesting spelling! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wtypmahckne-Gagarin-Rare-Russian-Analog-Mens-Wristwatch-New-/121184562292?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item1c3729ac74

Happy bargain hunting!


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Newly listed Vostok Europe TU144 in excellent condition for Â£50: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151134029879?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Damn it, I was hoping it would be the TU144 MkII with the dual hour movement... the black and blues were very cool. I gather the green is also very nice but it's difficult to tell from internet photos.


----------



## PC-Magician

Vostok Europe TU144, its all mine.

Thank you Lampoc. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Good idea for a thread Jamie. Got any more bargains out there?  Might be worth setting up a sub section of under a fiver for Chris.


----------



## luckywatch

PC-Magician said:


> Vostok Europe TU144, its all mine.
> 
> Thank you Lampoc. :thumbup:


Got to see some photos when you get it. Front and back please.


----------



## chris.ph

do you mind, a fiver is the top end of my budget :tongue2:


----------



## Lampoc

chris.ph said:


> do you mind, a fiver is the top end of my budget :tongue2:


 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Milanoo-Luxury-Russian-Army-Outdoor-Wrist-Watch-BLK-Rubber-Band-Blue-Coat-Glass-/161025333519?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item257ddb990f


----------



## chris.ph

no thx i dont like quartz


----------



## PC-Magician

luckywatch said:


> PC-Magician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Europe TU144, its all mine.
> 
> Thank you Lampoc. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to see some photos when you get it. Front and back please.
Click to expand...

Certainly will.


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you mind, a fiver is the top end of my budget :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Milanoo-Luxury-Russian-Army-Outdoor-Wrist-Watch-BLK-Rubber-Band-Blue-Coat-Glass-/161025333519?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item257ddb990f
Click to expand...

Crikey Â£3.39 with free P&P half way round the world. Amazing. :yes:


----------



## chris.ph

i will buy you one for christmas scott :tongue2:


----------



## Draygo

Probably doesn't qualify as a bargain, but a 1967 doesn't crop up too often. This only has a day left.

251353039913


----------



## Lampoc

Another 1967 Amphibia with half hour to go. Could be a bargain for someone: 231081125094


----------



## Draygo

Â£126. A bargain for someone.


----------



## simonpj145

Can you post up some more ? I would have happily bid there...


----------



## Lampoc

Most original translation of "Komandirskie" ever? 321234760801


----------



## luckywatch

Stunning photographs.


----------



## mel

Lampoc said:


> Most original translation of "Komandirskie" ever? 321234760801


A proper description and decent photograph - - I'd guarantee that would have made at least Â£30 plus postage :wallbash: Surely these folks should know that? BUT then we'd never get a bargain, would we? :lol:


----------



## chris.ph

missed that one :taz: :taz:


----------



## Rekhmire

I'm looking to add a Vostok to my collection. so many on Ebay. Just missed one that went for Â£36. I want one of the 80's era watches, silver bezel with winder at 2 o clock. What should I be looking for in a good, genuine watch?


----------



## Lampoc

I assume you mean this type of Komandirskie:










Not much to look for really. If you want an 80's one make sure it has "ÑÐ´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¾ Ð² CCCP" or "3AKA3 MO CCCP" (military version) on the bottom of the dial. There are no fakes in this style so just pick one that looks tidy!


----------



## luckywatch

See if you like these. :thumbup:

151155907964

141099669242


----------



## Rekhmire

Thanks. Both on my 'watch' list. (Did ya see what I did there?) :0)


----------



## luckywatch

Tonightâ€™s bargain from the bay. Vostok soviet navy style compact. 2409 movement. 34mm case 18 on the lugs and it looks to be in very nice order. Sellers picture for now. Will post mine in a couple of weeks. Only one other bidder hopes it was not you. Â£18.


----------



## Rekhmire

Bugger! Outbid on the one I wanted. unusual for me.


----------



## chris.ph

Somebody did me on an amphibia by fifty pence the git, it went for14.50


----------



## graybum

Wow, Russian watches are a new thing to mebut there are some pretty cool looking Vostok's out there for around Â£30!

Anything I should be weary of before buying from the Ukraine?


----------



## chris.ph

Who is the seller greybum??


----------



## graybum

One in particular that I like is being sold by "sulfejo" who has 99.9% positive feedback of 6626

There is another seller called "timepieces_ua" who seems to have loads of auctions


----------



## Lampoc

I've bought from timepieces_ua before with no problems, although some of his items do look a bit dubious with regards to authenticity. Never used Sulfejo but looking at his stock I can't see any problems.


----------



## graybum

Lampoc said:


> I've bought from timepieces_ua before with no problems, although some of his items do look a bit dubious with regards to authenticity. Never used Sulfejo but looking at his stock I can't see any problems.


Thanks Lampoc. I was slightly concerned by "timepieces_ua", but glad to hear from someone who's dealt with them.


----------



## luckywatch

Meranom are selling new Vostok Amphibians for Â£37.17 including a blue Scuba Dude in a 420 case. Now that is a bargain. :big_boss:


----------



## chris.ph

im half way to my zlatoust so im behaving


----------



## bowie

I will be putting this one for sale soon in the forum the daughter wants a iphone.


----------



## bowie

compared to a seiko monster it is big.....


----------



## chris.ph

give me a shout bowie when you put it up :thumbup:


----------



## bowie

chris.ph said:


> give me a shout bowie when you put it up :thumbup:


----------



## bowie

chris.ph said:


> give me a shout bowie when you put it up :thumbup:


 ok will do chris bowie


----------



## luckywatch

This is a very nice Amphibia 2209 SU on the bay at the moment. 271367149719 :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

This used Amphibia fetched Â£62 plus postage on the bay last night. Seems a lot to me. Am I missing something? 201021104345


----------



## Jessincka

luckywatch said:


> This used Amphibia fetched Â£62 plus postage on the bay last night. Seems a lot to me. Am I missing something? 201021104345


Was watching that seems like ebay madness; apparently will have to make do with a brand new one from Meranom or another.

Oh and my first post into forum as reasonably new Russian watch nerd (is nerd the right term?)......


----------



## luckywatch

Jessincka said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> This used Amphibia fetched Â£62 plus postage on the bay last night. Seems a lot to me. Am I missing something?	201021104345
> 
> 
> 
> Was watching that seems like ebay madness; apparently will have to make do with a brand new one from Meranom or another.
> 
> Oh and my first post into forum as reasonably new Russian watch nerd (is nerd the right term?)......
Click to expand...

Welcome to the best part of the forum. I can think of a few names for some of them.


----------



## Kutusov

Jessincka said:


> Oh and my first post into forum as reasonably new Russian watch nerd (is nerd the right term?)......


Nope, it's WIS: Watch Idiot Savant. Someone who spends a money on watches but boy, does he know about watches!, so that's OK... :lol:


----------



## Lampoc

Anyone fancy a Kauahqupckue? 111263930206

This is my new number 1 in misspelled Cyrillic


----------



## Jessincka

luckywatch said:


> Jessincka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> This used Amphibia fetched Â£62 plus postage on the bay last night. Seems a lot to me. Am I missing something?	201021104345
> 
> 
> 
> Was watching that seems like ebay madness; apparently will have to make do with a brand new one from Meranom or another.
> 
> Oh and my first post into forum as reasonably new Russian watch nerd (is nerd the right term?)......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the best part of the forum. I can think of a few names for some of them.
Click to expand...

And another from same seller 201029135005 fetches nearly 60 again.


----------



## luckywatch

Any takers before Chris snaps this up? 360857576455


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Any takers before Chris snaps this up? 360857576455


Oh, that's a bargain, that is!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## chris.ph

does that mean my 3 paratroopers are worth that much   :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> does that mean my 3 paratroopers are worth that much   :tongue2: :tongue2:


I suggest you find out by doing the following: if the seller really thinks that US$350 is the right price, he'll surely be thrilled to pay you US$700 for your 3 watches. That is, he would be nuts to miss an opportunity to buy 3 for the price of 2 :lol:


----------



## mcb2007

Here's another bargain from the USA

261394632102

Then again they don't think so in the Ukraine

251276850617


----------



## Lampoc

mcb2007 said:


> Here's another bargain from the USA
> 
> 261394632102
> 
> Then again they don't think so in the Ukraine
> 
> 251276850617


Crikey... even $70 is expensive. I have the same watch but with Boris Yeltsin on the dial. I remember trying to sell it here for Â£20 and failing.


----------



## Jessincka

Thoughts on this? Went for a lot less than some recently.

EBAY 181322680286


----------



## Lampoc

I was watching that one. It's been ruined by a very bad dial repaint.

edit: and the hands are wrong.


----------



## Jessincka

Lampoc said:


> I was watching that one. It's been ruined by a very bad dial repaint.
> 
> edit: and the hands are wrong.


Thanks, See i thought it was not right but I need to have my hand held when venturing onto ebay! Was not me that bought it however, perhaps I did manage some discernment...

.Yes looked at the hands too, maybe I'm getting there.

PS any thoughts on the blue thing I posted in recent USSR additions thread?


----------



## Lampoc

Jessincka said:


> PS any thoughts on the blue thing I posted in recent USSR additions thread?


 The Neptune? That's a lovely old thing


----------



## Jessincka

Lampoc said:


> Jessincka said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS any thoughts on the blue thing I posted in recent USSR additions thread?
> 
> 
> 
> The Neptune? That's a lovely old thing
Click to expand...

Just wanted reassurance... Thanks!


----------



## Lampoc

I'd say it was mid 80's. Have a look through some old catalogues here: https://plus.google.com/photos/113098239036073221216/albums?banner=pwa

You might get lucky and find it.


----------



## Jessincka

Lampoc said:


> I'd say it was mid 80's. Have a look through some old catalogues here: https://plus.google.com/photos/113098239036073221216/albums?banner=pwa
> 
> You might get lucky and find it.


Thank you for the link , very interesting, I will have a browse.


----------



## Jessincka

Lampoc said:


> I'd say it was mid 80's. Have a look through some old catalogues here: https://plus.google....bums?banner=pwa
> 
> You might get lucky and find it.


Bingo. Thanks again.

https://plus.google....239036073221216


----------



## luckywatch

Be quick for this chinese chappie. The sale ends in 5 days. 290985862608


----------



## chris.ph

mine was four quid


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Be quick for this chinese chappie. The sale ends in 5 days. 290985862608


 :lol: :lol: Took me a few seconds to figure out that the discount value wasn't the watch's price. Love the shipping price also!


----------



## Lampoc

ermm..... 251451059860


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> ermm..... 251451059860


 1 '0' clock............... :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

4 o'clock seems a bit tricky... big risk of getting your nuts cracked


----------



## chris.ph

nah 3 o clock, but im lazy and like the bouncing :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch

I have seen this dial plenty of times but never heard of a Pentagon special order.  Anyone heard of this? 111285135306


----------



## chris.ph

hhhoooowwww mmmmuuuucccchhhhh    but i havent seen that back before, so that might be the limited edition bit







artytime:


----------



## Jessincka

Ebay 231158261195

A nice cheap Vostok.... :sweatdrop:


----------



## chris.ph

That has got to be the most expensive vostok ive ever seen


----------



## mcb2007

No it's not you can have this for 3k


----------



## chris.ph

Sorry i never pay more than Â£2999 for a watch so its out of my budget (in sure there is a decimal point missing from my budget lol)


----------



## Lampoc

chris.ph said:


> Sorry i never pay more than Â£2999 for a watch so its out of my budget (*in sure there is a decimal point missing from my budget lol*)


 Â£0.2999


----------



## chris.ph

i think your probably right james :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i never pay more than Â£2999 for a watch so its out of my budget (*in sure there is a decimal point missing from my budget lol*)
> 
> 
> 
> Â£0.2999
Click to expand...

I wanted to do that but I didnâ€™t want to hurt him. :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007

Lampoc said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i never pay more than Â£2999 for a watch so its out of my budget (*in sure there is a decimal point missing from my budget lol*)
> 
> 
> 
> Â£0.2999
Click to expand...

I THINK YOUVE KILLED MY SALE JAMIE SHAME ON YOU


----------



## chris.ph

only 2 hrs left on this, but i would put a weeks wages on this not being knackered and they just dont know how to wind it :wallbash: :wallbash:

191078260042


----------



## luckywatch

201049309687  301088121725


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


> 201049309687  301088121725


 Well, Kaughuyrckue watches are quite rare


----------



## chris.ph

717 quid for a komanderskie   got to admire his gaul, it doesnt work either, but yet again i bet he just doesnt know how to wind it :thumbup:

and amil has one, pity the weird git has banned me from bidding 390792376737


----------



## Lampoc

chris.ph said:


> and amil has one, pity the weird git has banned me from bidding


 Have you tried speaking to him on WUS? I've got a couple on their way from him as we speak.


----------



## chris.ph

no i cant be arsed with his im perfect and never make mistakes attitude, i will use a proxy ie scott if i want one of his watches. but looking at what is going on on wus he wont be selling to the uk for much longer


----------



## mcb2007

chris.ph said:


> no i cant be arsed with his im perfect and never make mistakes attitude, i will use a proxy ie scott if i want one of his watches. but looking at what is going on on wus he wont be selling to the uk for much longer


Do tell, whats occurring Chris


----------



## chris.ph

no idea, went to put a bid in as normal and wasnt allowed to, when i asked him what was going on he just tried fobbing me off, so so d him. if he wasnt so cheap i wouldnt even bother looking at his stock


----------



## mcb2007

Last watch I bought he sent the wrong one , he told me the packages got mixed up . So someone ended up with my blue and gold vostok and I ended up with the 45 95 commemorative


----------



## Draygo

Poljot Aviator I

Potential bargain for someone... In the UK. Ends during the afternoon today which is an odd time to end it. So you may be up against snipers... but might be lucky.

310900448409


----------



## mcb2007

Am I missing something here , not as cheap as he usually is

390799519821


----------



## Kutusov

mcb2007 said:


> Am I missing something here , not as cheap as he usually is
> 
> 390799519821


No your not, he is... unusual dial, so maybe $60, $70 if you really want to push it.


----------



## Trigger

Draygo said:


> Poljot Aviator I
> 
> Potential bargain for someone... In the UK. Ends during the afternoon today which is an odd time to end it. So you may be up against snipers... but might be lucky.
> 
> 310900448409


I was temped by this but desisted for once. Looks like a decent buy at Â£114.


----------



## Draygo

Trigger said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poljot Aviator I
> 
> Potential bargain for someone... In the UK. Ends during the afternoon today which is an odd time to end it. So you may be up against snipers... but might be lucky.
> 
> 310900448409
> 
> 
> 
> I was temped by this but desisted for once. Looks like a decent buy at Â£114.
Click to expand...

Yep. Great watch. Good price. ...Somehow I managed to resist, too. (The fact that I have two already detracts slightly from the impression of self-control that this resistance suggests...)


----------



## Lampoc

Could be a good deal for someone if the postage is cheap enough: 111309655297

A new SE edition Amphibia and a rare octagonal cased Amphibia in there.


----------



## chris.ph

And two spaceforce faced watches aarrggghhh


----------



## ProperTidy

Just took the plunge on those, free postage at full whack $250 aus... Wanted some more vostock but that really is me done for the foreseeable! Might sell a few on


----------



## Rekhmire

I was watching this beautiful NOS Poljot 3133 and had a bid in mind, but the final price well exceeded it. Good aquistion for someone though.

141228676284


----------



## Kutusov

^^^ And now gone :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

And this worldtime is in pretty good condition :yes: 141230336494


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> And this worldtime is in pretty good condition :yes:141230336494


 You got to stop doing this. I haven't got a world time.


----------



## chris.ph

I have lol


----------



## Rekhmire

That's a really nice World Timer.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> You got to stop doing this. I haven't got a world time.


Big UFO case, it would look good on you :naughty:


----------



## Lampoc

Rekhmire said:


> I was watching this beautiful NOS Poljot 3133 and had a bid in mind, but the final price well exceeded it. Good aquistion for someone though.
> 
> 141228676284


Lovely watch but Â£440? Crikey......


----------



## chris.ph

ProperTidy said:


> Just took the plunge on those, free postage at full whack $250 aus... Wanted some more vostock but that really is me done for the foreseeable! Might sell a few on


give me a shout if you want to get rid of one of the spaceforce watches :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got to stop doing this. I haven't got a world time.
> 
> 
> 
> Big UFO case, it would look good on you :naughty:
Click to expand...

that is a really nice one scott, i would be worthy of your collection :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got to stop doing this. I haven't got a world time.
> 
> 
> 
> Big UFO case, it would look good on you :naughty:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is a really nice one scott, i would be worthy of your collection :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

You can pack it in as well. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> You can pack it in as well. :yes:


I could but I'll leave it to you


----------



## chris.ph

Come on Scott you know you want it


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> Come on Scott you know you want it


You buggers! Just been looking at it again. :wallbash:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Scott you know you want it
> 
> 
> 
> You buggers! Just been looking at it again. :wallbash:
Click to expand...

Scott! :fan_1: Scott! :fan_1: Scott! :clapping: Scott!! :shablon_04:


----------



## chris.ph

i bet you 1.35 scott buys it :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

I cant bear it, the 710 is going bonkers with you lot. :stop: :stop:


----------



## mcb2007

It's only money you can't take it with you


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> It's only money you can't take it with you


Dont you start! :tongue2:


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> I cant bear it, the 710 is going bonkers with you lot. :stop: :stop:


It's not a Purchase. It's an Investment.

Pathetic. But worth a try?


----------



## chris.ph

ive tried that one, it doesnt work :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch

It went for Â£107.15 :big_boss:


----------



## chris.ph

you can have my gold one for a ton, cant say fairer than that lol

no box and not nos, and tinkered with by me..... wot a recommendation :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DJH584

chris.ph said:


> no box and not nos, and tinkered with by me..... wot a recommendation :thumbup: :thumbup:


Don't you mean that you will pay Scott a ton to take it off your hands????


----------



## chris.ph

there are plenty more fish in the sea

111302360036


----------



## luckywatch

DJH584 said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> no box and not nos, and tinkered with by me..... wot a recommendation :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you mean that you will pay Scott a ton to take it off your hands????
Click to expand...

Your right there mate :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## chris.ph

i wouldnt sell it to scott anyway, ive got to stay in his good books if i want a proxy off asap :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> there are plenty more fish in the sea
> 
> 111302360036


That ones got a mankey dial.......


----------



## chris.ph

starscape :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Lampoc

Maybe not a bargain, I've never seen one with the original case before: 231195030636


----------



## Kutusov

Ah, the Italian connection :lol:

Not a bargain but might be a good price for today's standards. The bezel on the bezel is pretty rubbed off but... I'm also not a fan of that hand set style, I like the sleeker ones better


----------



## Lampoc

I know at least one person on this forum who's after one of these. It'll be on a purple/orange/cyan strap soon I reckon :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> Maybe not a bargain, I've never seen one with the original case before: 231195030636
> 
> I have. :sweatdrop: :sweatdrop: :sweatdrop: Must go and lie down.


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> I know at least one person on this forum who's after one of these. It'll be on a purple/orange/cyan strap soon I reckon :lol:


 You are going to get me into trouble. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> I know at least one person on this forum who's after one of these. It'll be on a purple/orange/cyan strap soon I reckon :lol:


...in stripes and glitter


----------



## chris.ph

I want one as well but would have to chuck it on a nato


----------



## ombray

I spotted this. Not seen this brand before. Like thank symbol!! Is it a good price?


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> I want one as well but would have to chuck it on a nato


You could probably make a cheap strap out of a bit of old pipe insulation. It would look a lot better than a NATO. :tongue2:


----------



## chris.ph

absolute corker at a bargain price :tongue2: :tongue2: :wallbash: :wallbash:

251494838119


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> absolute corker at a bargain price :tongue2: :tongue2: :wallbash: :wallbash:
> 
> 251494838119


Didn't know about that magazine or collection or whatever it is. What a load of ooh: those look...


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> absolute corker at a bargain price :tongue2: :tongue2: :wallbash: :wallbash:
> 
> 251494838119
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know about that magazine or collection or whatever it is. What a load of ooh: those look...
Click to expand...

 Now that one *would* suit a NATO.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Now that one *would* suit a NATO.


Now you're being too cruel... poor NATO... :lol:


----------



## mcb2007

Nice little trade with jmm1 , straight on a 20mm strap


----------



## luckywatch

Where did the black bezel come from?


----------



## mcb2007

Just me seeing what a seiko bezel would look like on it , looks good I will have to fettle it


----------



## mcb2007

A tad ambitious on the price

261444578490


----------



## chris.ph

its not even a very good photo, and thats coming from me


----------



## luckywatch

:sweatdrop: :sweatdrop: :sweatdrop: Its got the Rising Sun on the box.


----------



## luckywatch

This one is for Jamie and its not cheap. Have a look at the other items. There is a Vostok polar bear that i would love. One day. 

350984121330


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> This one is for Jamie and its not cheap. Have a look at the other items. There is a Vostok polar bear that i would love. One day.
> 
> 350984121330


These Ukrainian dudes are getting ballsy! Almost â‚¬500 for a Radio Room  I could probably get a bride and an AK form there for that kind of money!


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


> This one is for Jamie and its not cheap. Have a look at the other items. There is a Vostok polar bear that i would love. One day.
> 
> 350984121330


Thanks man, but I already got one and it was hell of a lot cheaper than that! What I really want now is this: 161241844269










I already offered over $300 but got turned down. No way I'm going higher.


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for Jamie and its not cheap. Have a look at the other items. There is a Vostok polar bear that i would love. One day.
> 
> 350984121330
> 
> 
> 
> These Ukrainian dudes are getting ballsy! Almost â‚¬500 for a Radio Room  I could probably get a bride and an AK form there for that kind of money!
Click to expand...

 Take me with you







artytime:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Take me with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> artytime:


We need to know first if we are going to the Russian Ukraine, the III Reich Ukraine or the naive Ukraine. Let the dust settle first. Maybe I can buy my stolen car back also :wallbash:


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> I could probably get a bride and an AK form there for that kind of money!


 Be careful out there. I ordered one of these:










but got sent a dodgy franken instead:










And it runs slow. However, I refuse to service it.


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could probably get a bride and an AK form there for that kind of money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful out there. I ordered one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but got sent a dodgy franken instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it runs slow. However, I refuse to service it.
Click to expand...

 Look under the dial the movement is probably still good.


----------



## Kutusov

Not as described, you should have opened a case with paypal 

I'm not much of a blondes guy but that first one... :shocking: :smiley-faces-85: I bet it's too expensive to run on my paycheck...


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Look under the dial the movement is probably still good.


I bet you it needs lubrication....

...and I wonder when we'll all get banned from here :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Not as described, you should have opened a case with paypal
> 
> I'm not much of a blondes guy but that first one... :shocking: :smiley-faces-85: I bet it's too expensive to run on my paycheck...


 Amil would probably make you pay the return airfare.


----------



## Lampoc

Just so you know Scott, 120 Euros isn't a high enough offer for your 3133 Tankie


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> Just so you know Scott, 120 Euros isn't a high enough offer for your 3133 Tankie


Yeah I know. The tank has a special fund that has reached maturity. Today we are at T minus 25. The tank is scheduled to arrive in early May.


----------



## luckywatch

This is rather nice. :yes: What do we think?

191149292380


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Nice :yes:


----------



## Draygo

Nice x2 :yes:


----------



## Lampoc

Boris_gvb on ebay has some nice Murphy bezel alternatives like the one below at a decent price:










I've bought an Amphibia from Boris before fitted with one of these bezels and I have to say they're very good quality. He did have 2 blank ones without inserts too but I just bought them both  Sure there'll be more soon.

Here's one I already have:


----------



## mcb2007

Are the blank ones cheaper than the ones with the insert


----------



## Draygo

^ It's the gloves I worry about...


----------



## Kutusov

I've seen those. Are they alternative Murphy bezels or the real thing?


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> ^ It's the gloves I worry about...


 :lol: I was about to mention that :yes:


----------



## mcb2007

I like the gloves does that make me bad


----------



## Lampoc

mcb2007 said:


> Are the blank ones cheaper than the ones with the insert


 Yes, but only by a few pounds.



Kutusov said:


> I've seen those. Are they alternative Murphy bezels or the real thing?


Alternatives I believe. Still pretty good though.


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Alternatives I believe. Still pretty good though.


Who sells them? I've checked Boris' store and there's plenty of replacement bezels but not those...


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatives I believe. Still pretty good though.
> 
> 
> 
> Who sells them? I've checked Boris' store and there's plenty of replacement bezels but not those...
Click to expand...

 Strangely, they're not under the "watches" section like the normal bezels. Here's some:

291135233059

291135238179

291135228878


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Strangely, they're not under the "watches" section like the normal bezels. Here's some:
> 
> 291135233059
> 
> 291135238179
> 
> 291135228878


Cheers! I didn't saw those under any section but I'm not sure from what ebay I logged in. Either that or something is up wit ebay because just the other day I was looking at something through a search that didn't come up when visiting the store...

Anyway, and marginal quality differences aside, it's great to be able to order those through a normal process instead of having to email someone...


----------



## luckywatch

Been looking at Poljot 3133 on the bay and there are some beauties on this weekend. I especially like the original Sekonda models in black.

Here is an interesting one. Needs a bit of TLC but it starts at Â£0.99.

201084283874


----------



## chris.ph

bids in, but losing at the moment :tongue2:


----------



## ProperTidy

These are nice, seem a tiny bit steep though...

121325336843


----------



## mcb2007

Have you seen this

271467468997


----------



## ProperTidy

Ssshh I'm watching that one!

Only gonna bid if it stays low though


----------



## chris.ph

ProperTidy said:


> These are nice, seem a tiny bit steep though...
> 
> 121325336843


blinking heck


----------



## chris.ph

ProperTidy said:


> Ssshh I'm watching that one!
> 
> Only gonna bid if it stays low though


bollox i cant bid on it now :wallbash: :wallbash:  :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## ProperTidy

chris.ph said:


> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ssshh I'm watching that one!
> 
> Only gonna bid if it stays low though
> 
> 
> 
> bollox i cant bid on it now
Click to expand...

Ha! Yeah you can, I was only keeping an eye on it cos it's stayed low.


----------



## luckywatch

ProperTidy said:


> These are nice, seem a tiny bit steep though...
> 
> 121325336843


 Just a tiny bit.


----------



## chris.ph

mcb2007 said:


> Have you seen this
> 
> 271467468997


not bad, it went for a ton including postage. ive just got to get my watch pot upto speed again after buying that zlat compass last week


----------



## luckywatch

25% of a range of 3133'S at m-watches on the bay. 

Here is one

350609557333


----------



## chris.ph

prefer the older fashioned ones myself


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> prefer the older fashioned ones myself


You mean other watches like the Soviet era Poljots or this particular model? I'm asking because I'm looking at it and I can't see any difference any difference between that and the original MC ones..


----------



## chris.ph

i mean the soviet era type 3133s kutusov especially the poljots or strelas


----------



## Kutusov

Oh... I got me trying to remember if these MC had a date window all along or not. I think they did and that's a shame :lol:


----------



## bowie

anybody hear bidding on this beauty.item number:

291138899962 he also has some outher Russian's listed

bowie


----------



## luckywatch

bowie said:


> anybody hear bidding on this beauty.item number:
> 
> 291138899962 he also has some outher Russian's listed
> 
> bowie


 Not me. Your right, it's a beauty. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

Boll..ox, that's lovely and I'm skint


----------



## mcb2007

bowie said:


> anybody hear bidding on this beauty.item number:
> 
> 291138899962 he also has some outher Russian's listed
> 
> bowie


Been pulled but then this has turned up looks the same

Dodgy

271480811241


----------



## luckywatch

Why dodgy?


----------



## mcb2007

Same watch same add different seller , original add pulled then appears by another seller exactly. The same format . Might be me being mistrusting , I could be wrong if I am fair enough .

Looks to be same backdrop to watch some kind of crystal . You buy it and let me know


----------



## luckywatch

251525410197


----------



## Lampoc

Good price for a good condition Poljot chronograph. Certainly worth a cheeky offer: 231231499269

Translated description:

"Used. Top condition. With drehbarere inner bezel.

Small scratch on the glass at 12 clock."


----------



## Draygo

Lampoc said:


> Good price for a good condition Poljot chronograph. Certainly worth a cheeky offer: 231231499269
> 
> Translated description:
> 
> "Used. Top condition. With drehbarere inner bezel.
> 
> Small scratch on the glass at 12 clock."


I can never resist a drehbarere inner bezel...


----------



## Lampoc

Lampoc said:


> Good price for a good condition Poljot chronograph. Certainly worth a cheeky offer: 231231499269
> 
> Translated description:
> 
> "Used. Top condition. With drehbarere inner bezel.
> 
> Small scratch on the glass at 12 clock."


You're all too late. It sold.

(To me for Â£75  )


----------



## luckywatch

That looks a very descent buy. I wonder if you could get a grey dial for it like the one of Poliot24.


----------



## Draygo

Now you've bought it (well done by the way - it's nice) ...could you tell me what "drehbarere" means?!


----------



## Lampoc

Draygo said:


> Now you've bought it (well done by the way - it's nice) ...could you tell me what "drehbarere" means?!


 I've no idea - I used google translate.


----------



## Kutusov

I don't know if you can say that it is a bargain but it surly is an unusual Amphibia: 291177109331 on the Italian bay.


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> I don't know if you can say that it is a bargain but it surly is an unusual Amphibia: 291177109331 on the Italian bay.


 Yeah looks good, tempting. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

Anyone got an opinion on this? Vostok desert shield. No movement pictures and the back is a bit plain. Probably an Italian model as thatâ€™s where it is at the moment. No made in Russia markings on the dial but some are like that, I think. Dealer has various other dials and watch stuff for sale. Cheers Scott.

141341000528


----------



## Lampoc

It's a pretty common watch and I think that one is a bit overpriced to be honest. Originally they were ordered by an American company to give to Gulf War veterans. Vostok knocked thousands of them out in all sorts of case/movement combinations although I believe the most common were 420 and 092 cases.


----------



## luckywatch

They got NOS on the bay fetching Â£130.00 but I do not think itâ€™s worth it. This is one of the cheaper ones and the condition looks very good. As the price drops so does the condition.

Will keep looking, Ta.


----------



## Lampoc

I got an original manual wind in an 092 case with USSR markings


----------



## chris.ph

i got told my kadet was quite rare as it is a desertstorm/desertshield version


----------



## mcb2007

This would go with somebody's black one


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> i got told my kadet was quite rare as it is a desertstorm/desertshield version


Those Desert Shield watches have a convoluted story and some where made after the fact. Here's a couple of links if you guys want to know more:

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/new-acquisition-541794.html

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/2002-interview-vostok-officials-newspaper-article-translation-russian-58721.html


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> This would go with somebody's black one
> 
> Dont hold out on me! :taz: Give me the link...........please. :sweatdrop:


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got told my kadet was quite rare as it is a desertstorm/desertshield version
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Desert Shield watches have a convoluted story and some where made after the fact. Here's a couple of links if you guys want to know more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/new-acquisition-541794.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/2002-interview-vostok-officials-newspaper-article-translation-russian-58721.html
Click to expand...


Thanks for the links. Funny I never really liked the dial then I woke up this morning and I got to have one.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Thanks for the links. Funny I never really liked the dial then I woke up this morning and I got to have one.


I really don't care much for it... the Saudi islamic green and swords (why do I think it's a Saudi reference?) really put me off.


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This would go with somebody's black one
> 
> Dont hold out on me! :taz: Give me the link...........please. :sweatdrop:
Click to expand...

No your 710 will kill you


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This would go with somebody's black one
> 
> Dont hold out on me! :taz: Give me the link...........please. :sweatdrop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No your 710 will kill you
Click to expand...

Oh dear from excitement to despair. I will never get away with it. It is a rare one that. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

You guys let me know if you find one of these for a price that doesn't make me sell a kidney, will you?










I think the Russian forum was working on a reedition of these. You can go through the immense thread if you can stomach it http://forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?t=202044


----------



## Draygo

^ I'm not on the list, because I couldn't work out which version and how much... but I'll be all over the Meranom site when/if they get made.


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> ^ I'm not on the list, because I couldn't work out which version and how much... but I'll be all over the Meranom site when/if they get made.


Here you go: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmakdaSZWGmZdHFQNVljQW93TUhaOEZ1V0ZOdm5lc2c&usp=drive_web#gid=2

There's version 2 and 4 and they are all ordered.


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I'm not on the list, because I couldn't work out which version and how much... but I'll be all over the Meranom site when/if they get made.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmakdaSZWGmZdHFQNVljQW93TUhaOEZ1V0ZOdm5lc2c&usp=drive_web#gid=2
> 
> There's version 2 and 4 and they are all ordered.
Click to expand...

Yeah - I think (or is it just hope) that Meranom are doing a non-LE of the other designs.


----------



## luckywatch

Latest teaser from Meranom. *"Chistopol Watch Factory â€¢ Vostok â€¢ Special Series" *

Neptune case back?


----------



## luckywatch

Inspiration behind one of the latest designs.


----------



## mcb2007

Are these any good listed as navy airforce molinja , it's a manual wind 18jewel 914836 movement


----------



## mcb2007




----------



## Lampoc

mcb2007 said:


> Are these any good listed as navy airforce molinja , it's a manual wind 18jewel 914836 movement


Franken with a fantasy dial I'm afraid.


----------



## mcb2007

Ah ha that's why it's Â£18 cheers


----------



## mcb2007

How about these they almost look new two with the3133 and one a valjoux 7734 movement




























Bet this death to spies is a Franken


----------



## chris.ph

if you like them what does it matter that they are frankens, there is a nice 3602 movement in the navy one


----------



## Lampoc

1st one is a peach. Very nice.

2nd one has a modern reproduction Sturmanskie dial fitted. I'd avoid personally.

3rd looks fine but are you sure it has a 7734 movement? Seems unlikely.

4th one is a god awful piece of junk


----------



## mcb2007

Lampoc said:


> 1st one is a peach. Very nice.
> 
> 2nd one has a modern reproduction Sturmanskie dial fitted. I'd avoid personally.
> 
> 3rd looks fine but are you sure it has a 7734 movement? Seems unlikely.
> 
> 4th one is a god awful piece of junk


You are correct , just re read it it says based on the7734 movement doh


----------



## luckywatch

I could live with the 2 fantasy dials especially at Â£18 but I wouldnâ€™t want a dodgy 3133 because they are class and you might end up well out of pocket.


----------



## chris.ph

I agree with scott


----------



## Kutusov

I can't remember who was after a Neptune but 351115071704

Not in the greatest shape but...


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> I can't remember who was after a Neptune but 351115071704
> 
> Not in the greatest shape but...


It was me but I wanted the brown, blue or green bezel 

In other possible bargain news - a 1967! In the UK! 251585666472

Currently Â£52 but anything under Â£200 would be a good price nowadays.


----------



## chris.ph

bids in on the 67 :sweatdrop:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> bids in on the 67 :sweatdrop:


 Is it Â£52.99? :tongue2:


----------



## chris.ph

52.01 :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

Is it this Neptune


----------



## chris.ph

yes it is mate


----------



## mcb2007

Pm to you


----------



## mcb2007

Have you seen a radio room pocket before this is Â£85



















Is it a Franken


----------



## mcb2007

Poljot amphibia dolphin










Not a bargain though Â£252


----------



## Kutusov

mcb2007 said:


> Not a bargain though Â£252


Oh, I don't know about that! It might actually be, the regular Poljot Amphibia goes for more than that. I never saw that particular model, I can't even say if that's an original or a franken...


----------



## mcb2007

This is with the ad no pic of movement

Very rare Poljot Amphibia Dolphin watch with dolphin on dial.

The watch was bought in 1982. It has been worn only very little and was recently cleaned and oiled by a professional watchmaker who also replaced the seal. There are some minor scratches on the case back (see picture), but the front is in a flawless state (see picture).

Factory: 1st Moscow Watch Factory Kirova (Poljot)

Date: 1982

Caliber: self-winding movement 2616.2H (23 jewels).

Date Calendar.

Stainless steel case.

Luminescent hands and markers.

Serial number 050533 (caseback).

Case size: 45x38mm

Thickness: 14 mm

Dies ist ein Privatverkauf, daher Garantie und RÃ¼cknahme ausgeschlossen.


----------



## mcb2007

This is Â£233


----------



## Lampoc

mcb2007 said:


> Poljot amphibia dolphin
> 
> Not a bargain though Â£252


I've already made an offer on that one which got turned down. The buy-it-now prices on these are ridiculous. Just a year ago decent examples were selling in auctions for less than Â£100. It's the same with the Raketa Amphibians: I bought mine in a standard auction for about Â£100 while all the buy-it-now prices were in the 300s


----------



## mcb2007

Is this worth a punt or is it not, I don't know enough about these


----------



## Lampoc

That's a weird one I've never seen before. It may well be legit but there's a few things about it that make me think it's a bit dodgy such as the strange para logo.


----------



## luckywatch

Iâ€™ve been right through the Polmax catalogue and canâ€™t find it. Doesnâ€™t look quite kosher to me.


----------



## mcb2007

Thank you gentlemen


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


> Iâ€™ve been right through the Polmax catalogue and canâ€™t find it. Doesnâ€™t look quite kosher to me.


Exactly this. Doesn't seem kosher to me too. However one thing confuses me: we see a lot of 'fantasy' dials yet this one seems really good - it's even got applied markers. Why would someone go to that much effort to make a franken? More investigation might be required!


----------



## luckywatch

I would try the same post on WUS. :yes:


----------



## mcb2007

And again Franken ? It's almost a neptune


----------



## Lampoc

mcb2007 said:


> And again Franken ? It's almost a neptune


 That's real Neptune. Got one myself


----------



## mcb2007

Oh right I've only ever seen them in the larger case with a B on them, is it worth Â£55 or is that a bit on the heavy side


----------



## Lampoc

mcb2007 said:


> Oh right I've only ever seen them in the larger case with a B on them, is it worth Â£55 or is that a bit on the heavy side


It's the export version. Â£55 is way too much, even for a mint one which that one isn't - Â£20 would be much more realistic.


----------



## luckywatch

1967 0n the bracelet and have a look at his other items. 3133 X 2. :yes:

371100720776


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


> 1967 0n the bracelet and have a look at his other items. 3133 X 2. :yes:
> 
> 371100720776


Crikey. Not exactly cheap is he!


----------



## Lampoc

This however is still in bargain territory. Â£146 and 4 hours to go! 360994214707


----------



## Lampoc

He's got a rather nice Poljot Dolphin Alarm watch too. 49mm(!) though - Chris?


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> This however is still in bargain territory. Â£146 and 4 hours to go! 360994214707


*NOS*, that will fetch a price I think. :yes:


----------



## chris.ph

that 67 went for 170, i went to 150 and wouldnt go further :shocking: , but i have bid on that dolphin jamie :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

I did the 165


----------



## Lampoc

chris.ph said:


> that 67 went for 170, i went to 150 and wouldnt go further :shocking: , but i have bid on that dolphin jamie :thumbup:


When I saw it was 49mm wide and 53mm high I knew it was the watch for you


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> He's got a rather nice Poljot Dolphin Alarm watch too. 49mm(!) though - Chris?


It can't be right, can it? A 49mm case like that would have a much bigger lug to lug size. According to post nr 9, it's a 45mm http://uhrforum.de/mechanischer-armbandwecker-um-1-000-euro-t152276

...that makes more sense with the 53mm lug to lug measure.

I'm having a go at the Okeah but, quite honestly, it would be something to resell. It's an obscure listing, so who knows...


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's got a rather nice Poljot Dolphin Alarm watch too. 49mm(!) though - Chris?
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be right, can it? A 49mm case like that would have a much bigger lug to lug size. According to post nr 9, it's a 45mm http://uhrforum.de/mechanischer-armbandwecker-um-1-000-euro-t152276
> 
> ...that makes more sense with the 53mm lug to lug measure.
Click to expand...

 I think you're right. Perhaps the 49mm across included the crowns?


----------



## Kutusov

Oh, I forgot that! Yes, that's probably it, 49mm including crown. It looks like a very flat case, so it's still a huge watch for the 8+ inchers.


----------



## ProperTidy

Is the okeah ok? Read on WUS a while back to watch for the gap between the left hand seconds dial and the edge, should be blue between it. Unless I've got that wrong?


----------



## Lampoc

ProperTidy said:


> Is the okeah ok? Read on WUS a while back to watch for the gap between the left hand seconds dial and the edge, should be blue between it. Unless I've got that wrong?


It's a perfectly good reissue. Go get it tiger!


----------



## ProperTidy

Lampoc said:


> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the okeah ok? Read on WUS a while back to watch for the gap between the left hand seconds dial and the edge, should be blue between it. Unless I've got that wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a perfectly good reissue. Go get it tiger!
Click to expand...

Haha fair enough! Not for me, I spunked far too much on an original not long back, reigning it in for a bit. Somebody has landed themselves a lovely watch though - anybody here?


----------



## Lampoc

Yowsers! Â£345


----------



## Kutusov

ProperTidy said:


> Is the okeah ok? Read on WUS a while back to watch for the gap between the left hand seconds dial and the edge, should be blue between it. Unless I've got that wrong?


I'm not sure what you mean but remember that there are a lot of versions of this one. This particular Okeah is the 2004 reissue and it's fine. There were even some differences on this particular edition, namely with the colour of the subdial hands.


----------



## ProperTidy

Went a but sharp at the end there didn't it!

Never seen this one before but might be a cheapish 3133 for somebody

390887601120


----------



## ProperTidy

Kutusov said:


> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the okeah ok? Read on WUS a while back to watch for the gap between the left hand seconds dial and the edge, should be blue between it. Unless I've got that wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean but remember that there are a lot of versions of this one. This particular Okeah is the 2004 reissue and it's fine. There were even some differences on this particular edition, namely with the colour of the subdial hands.
Click to expand...

I'm probably wrong or maybe it only referred to the original ocean, just remember reading that the seconds sub dial shouldn't be touching the edge of the main dial, should be a slight gap like on the right side sub dial. Then again, as great a resource as WUS is they're very quick to call franken...


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Yowsers! Â£345


What's even scarier is that it's actually not a bad price if the watch is indeed a NOS - there's some light scratches on the movement's plates that make me wonder if it really is a NOS..


----------



## Lampoc

ProperTidy said:


> Never seen this one before but might be a cheapish 3133 for somebody
> 
> 390887601120


Looks nice. Seller also has a nifty little Bao Xuan Chinese watch that'll probably sell for peanuts.


----------



## luckywatch

Â£345 seems OK if it's NOS. I got one of those Bao Xuan, real beauty. If that one was it better nick it would be mine. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Â£345 seems OK if it's NOS. I got one of those Bao Xuan, real beauty. If that one was it better nick it would be mine. :yes:


What's a Bao Xuan? ...I don't feel like searching for it :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

Here we are, only small about 35mm. Big following on WUS.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Here we are, only small about 35mm. Big following on WUS.


Well... not my thing. Any special reason for the big following?


----------



## luckywatch

Here is some more info, they say its early 1960's to 1970's and collectable. The movement has a lot of fans but I have never opened mine as its not a regular back.

http://www.myvcms.com/bao-xuan

Bao Xuan brand watches were manufactured in the southern Chinese city of Jieyang. Most, but not all of them, have a 17 jewel SN2 movement. It's extremely likely that yours does too.

The SN2 is a simply constructed low-cost movement, but it can be very reliable and accurate. A power reserve of more than 50 hours is to be expected. The original 9 jewel SN2 movements were manufactured in Nanjing for Zhongshan brand watches. Zhongshan was known as a "poor man's watch" as it sold for less than half the price of some other watches, e.g. Shanghai 7120 and ST5 Sea-Gull. Factories in several other cities, including Jieyang, upgraded the SN2 by adding more jewels. The Bao Xuan, as AlbertaTime aptly described it, is "sort of a 'poor man's watch' on steroids".


----------



## Kutusov

Thanks! And BTW, that movement looks like the one in that odd "Vostok" we were wondering about in the other thread. I'll try to connect the two...


----------



## luckywatch

Oh no! last thing I want is Chris finding out he has got a bargain again. :yahoo:


----------



## luckywatch

If anyone is after a *VE* Gaz 14 quartz chrono this might be worth an offer. Only 1 month old. They come in at Â£170 plus the postage in Germany.

191244661689


----------



## chris.ph

i lost the dolphin, i went upto 120 dollars and got sniped :wallbash:


----------



## Lampoc

eBay user "janwood13jan" has a number of badly described Russian watches that will probably go for peanuts.


----------



## mcb2007

A Poljot military 3133 up just short of Â£90 looks in good nick. 231287568245

I was going to bid but I've got a 1967 winging its way


----------



## mcb2007




----------



## mcb2007

There you go to keep your watches company 291193357354


----------



## chris.ph

already got a set mate


----------



## luckywatch

Make an offer.................... :yes:

161316205640

OKEAH.


----------



## chris.ph

How much !!!!!!


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Make an offer.................... :yes:
> 
> 161316205640
> 
> OKEAH.


I know about someone who would get his offer accepted...


----------



## luckywatch

Dont be so tight.  Check out his other items. :yes:


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> Dont be so tight.  Check out his other items. :yes:


Tereshkova still available go on Scott you know you want it


----------



## chris.ph

im going to sell all mine at his prices and buy a brand new speedie


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> im going to sell all mine at his prices and buy a brand new speedie


 Chairman Mao :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## chris.ph

your just jealous


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> im going to sell all mine at his prices and buy a brand new speedie


I'll help you out. I'll sell you mine at 90% the cost right away and profit the 10% for the Speedy fund. And no need to thank me!


----------



## mcb2007

Oooooooooo matron , b hell who'd buy this tat


----------



## luckywatch

I know a builder in Wales who collects stuff like that.................. :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## mcb2007

He might want one for when he's on his hols


----------



## luckywatch

Its free post at Meranon at the moment............. :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

I might be wrong but was someone after a raketa amphibia like this


----------



## luckywatch

That is nice. I think that looks like Lampocâ€™s style.


----------



## chris.ph

i like it :thumbup: and i think it was james who was after one


----------



## Lampoc

That's the non-diver quartz version and I own one already


----------



## valesa

Hi all,

I don't wish to start a new topic and feel that this topic most closely matches what I need. I'm looking to purchase an antique Russian pocket watch for my husband (the kind that wind up). I'm here because I don't wish to buy a cheap Chinese counterfeit. What should I look for? I'm looking mostly on Etsy, up to $100US.

Any help will be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!

Val


----------



## chris.ph

there are plenty on the bay for about 35$ here is one with what looks like a 3602 movement










ebay no...121452620864


----------



## Lampoc

Hi Val and welcome to the forum. The main brand of Russian pocket watches is Molnija. Loads to choose from at good prices. Not sure there are many fakes about mainly because they're so cheap anyway. Ensure it has "CCCP" at the bottom of the dial which will tell you it's pre-1990.

Although I don't know much about Molnija personally, I'm sure that if you post any links/pics up of a watch you like, someone else here will give you an informed opinion.


----------



## Kutusov

+1 to Molnija!


----------



## luckywatch

I have had these two from new for a long time. Never been serviced and both are very reliable. :russian:


----------



## luckywatch

I like this one. Just type the number into the E bay search engine. I cant vouch for it or the seller but I am a sucker for Russian badges. 

121468236425


----------



## valesa

Quick question, what are jewels (for example the picture that Luckywatch posted of the Sekonda has 18 jewels on it)?

Thank you all for replying, anything helps!

Val


----------



## Kutusov

valesa said:


> Quick question, what are jewels (for example the picture that Luckywatch posted of the Sekonda has 18 jewels on it)?
> 
> Thank you all for replying, anything helps!
> 
> Val


Well, without getting too technical, watches use artificial rubies on certain parts where there is friction between moving parts. Rubies prevent the wear on those parts. You'll see that different watches and different movements have a different number of jewels but that has to do with their architecture, some need more than others.

There are different versions of the Molnija movement, with an extra jewel or with less, but their all basically the same.


----------



## luckywatch

Check this one out. :yes: Vlad also does a lovely range of sweaters. 

111459835458


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> Check this one out. :yes: Vlad also does a lovely range of sweaters.
> 
> 111459835458


 I thought Boris's gloves were a bit iffy, but some of that knitwear...


----------



## chris.ph

my christmas jumper is sorted :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

I got you this , I will take it back no probs


----------



## luckywatch

Thatâ€™s what builders wear......... :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## valesa

Luckywatch, "111459835458" way out of my price range and i don't think it's vintage .

I like the following (in order that i'm considering them):

https://www.etsy.com/listing/204720629/vintage-soviet-pocket-watch-molnija-wolf?ref=sr_gallery_1&ga_search_query=MOLNJA+pocket+watch&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

this says "The clock is working but is not regulated by a master Watchmaker." what does that mean?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121468236425?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D121468236425%26_rdc%3D1

https://www.etsy.com/listing/156626251/rare-vintage-soviet-union-full-hunter?ref=sr_gallery_5&ga_search_query=sekonda+pocket+watch&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

http://www.ebay.com/itm/rare-vintage-Russian-MOLNJA-TRAIN-3602-pocket-watch-18-jewels-1960-PERFECT-2-/121451020696?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_Pocket_Watches_Accessories_ET&hash=item1c470b8198

https://www.etsy.com/listing/194165434/beautiful-1960s-soviet-era-ussr-made?ref=sr_gallery_1&ga_search_query=sekonda+pocket+watch&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

Doesn't work so this is last on the list, even though it looks to be in beautiful condition.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/204708249/swiss-made-sonia-arabic-vintage-mens?ref=sr_gallery_13&ga_search_query=sekonda+pocket+watch&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

Not Russian but looks like a beautiful watch.

Besides the Molnjas, they all say USSR instead of CCCP. Should I worry about that?

Let me know what you guys think. Thank you all for the help!

Val


----------



## Lampoc

I'd personally ignore the 1st one: "not regulated" screams out some kind of problem to me - it's not hard to regulate a watch. Don't bother with the one that doesn't work - it'll cost more to repair than it's worth,

Personal choice, but I'd go for one of these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/rare-vintage-Russian-MOLNJA-TRAIN-3602-pocket-watch-18-jewels-1960-PERFECT-2-/121451020696?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_Pocket_Watches_Accessories_ET&hash=item1c470b8198

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121468236425?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D121468236425%26_rdc%3D1

Sekondas were originally Russian watches rebranded for the export market - the one above is actually a Molnija underneath. Generally, Russian watches that say "Made in USSR" rather than "ÑÐ´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¾ Ð² CCCP" just means it was made for export rather than the domestic market.


----------



## miroman

Lampoc said:


> ...."not regulated" screams out some kind of problem to me - it's not hard to regulate a watch.


Just to mention - to regulate a not-maintained watch is not so easy. If the amplitude of the balance is lower than 180â° , You can adjust it only for a short time.

So the watch should be checked and oiled by a professional watchmaker to be 'easy regulated'. But this costs extra, sometimes more than the watch...

Regards, Miro.


----------



## luckywatch

valesa said:


> Luckywatch, "111459835458" way out of my price range and i don't think it's vintage .
> 
> I like the following (in order that i'm considering them):
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/204720629/vintage-soviet-pocket-watch-molnija-wolf?ref=sr_gallery_1&ga_search_query=MOLNJA+pocket+watch&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery
> 
> this says "The clock is working but is not regulated by a master Watchmaker." what does that mean?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121468236425?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D121468236425%26_rdc%3D1
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/156626251/rare-vintage-soviet-union-full-hunter?ref=sr_gallery_5&ga_search_query=sekonda+pocket+watch&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/rare-vintage-Russian-MOLNJA-TRAIN-3602-pocket-watch-18-jewels-1960-PERFECT-2-/121451020696?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_Pocket_Watches_Accessories_ET&hash=item1c470b8198
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/194165434/beautiful-1960s-soviet-era-ussr-made?ref=sr_gallery_1&ga_search_query=sekonda+pocket+watch&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery
> 
> Doesn't work so this is last on the list, even though it looks to be in beautiful condition.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/204708249/swiss-made-sonia-arabic-vintage-mens?ref=sr_gallery_13&ga_search_query=sekonda+pocket+watch&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery
> 
> Not Russian but looks like a beautiful watch.
> 
> Besides the Molnjas, they all say USSR instead of CCCP. Should I worry about that?
> 
> Let me know what you guys think. Thank you all for the help!
> 
> Val


Val we got some crossed wires here.  My last post here was not about pocket watches. Just a bit of forum fun on an over priced watch.  My post before had this item

121468236425 . and this one is on your list. Buy that one before I do........... :thumbup:


----------



## valesa

I bought it 

Thank you all for your input!

Val


----------



## mcb2007

Radio room up on the bay looks original face but is the back right . Â£70 so far 3 1/2 hours left

141449305249


----------



## mcb2007




----------



## luckywatch

Thatâ€™s a tough one. CCCP on the dial USSR on the back.  My guess is itâ€™s an export model. I have seen that back on the Desert Shield models. :yes:


----------



## Lampoc

mcb2007 said:


> Radio room up on the bay looks original face but is the back right . Â£70 so far 3 1/2 hours left 141449305249


Bleurgh! Hope nobody here bought it. Looks like a total franken with it's incorrect back, bezel and case. Dial looks ropey too - check out the "8"

Cheap price for that seller though - I always wonder how he gets such high prices for his Komandirskies and Amphibias.


----------



## luckywatch

Free delivery on the SE models over at Meranom............. :russian:


----------



## luckywatch

I don't reckon this is NOS but it is nice. There is a video as well.......... :yes:

121495326106


----------



## luckywatch

Another classic but NOS!!! 

111523246420


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


> Another classic but NOS!!!
> 
> 111523246420


That's a fake! Crappy fake dial in a Sturmanskie case - it even still has the Sturmanskie case back rather than the Okeah one.


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another classic but NOS!!!
> 
> 111523246420
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fake! Crappy fake dial in a Sturmanskie case - it even still has the Sturmanskie case back rather than the Okeah one.
Click to expand...

 Thank goodness we got *Lampoc* on here to keep an eye on us.......


----------



## chris.ph

he doesnt stop me buying a load of c rap though :tongue2: :tongue2: :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc

chris.ph said:


> he doesnt stop me buying a load of c rap though :tongue2: :tongue2: :thumbup:


God himself couldn't stop you 

Some great crap in the sales section right now...


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> God himself couldn't stop you


There will be no talk of god on the Russian and Chinese section, comrade


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> God himself couldn't stop you
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no talk of god on the Russian and Chinese section, comrade
Click to expand...

Ok, how about this:

Zombie-Stalin himself couldn't stop you!


----------



## Kutusov

Better, komrade... I'll be taking your number anyway :to_keep_order:


----------



## chris.ph

Blame Scott. He is normally my accomplice when I want to buy off a certain nutter seller on the bay lol


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Better, komrade... I'll be taking your number anyway :to_keep_order:


 Dont tell him your name Pike!


----------



## Lampoc

chris.ph said:


> Blame Scott. He is normally my accomplice when I want to buy off a certain nutter seller on the bay lol


Free chewing gum though!


----------



## Lampoc

The Rouble drops another 4.5% against the pound and a brand new Vostok Amphibia is now less than Â£30 from Meranom. You can't even buy them second hand on eBay for that.


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> The Rouble drops another 4.5% against the pound and a brand new Vostok Amphibia is now less than Â£30 from Meranom. You can't even buy them second hand on eBay for that.


Uhm, good point! Must take a look...


----------



## mcb2007

Don't forget the WUS code for extra discount


----------



## Kutusov

Where's that? I'm probably missing some obvious sticky or something...


----------



## Draygo

mcb2007 said:


> Don't forget the WUS code for extra discount


Now you tell me.


----------



## luckywatch

Draygo said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the WUS code for extra discount
> 
> 
> 
> Now you tell me.
Click to expand...

 He's like that.......... :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007

It's only 2% but every little helps . Scott you cut me deep ,I'm going to have a glass of Paddys to calm me down.


----------



## Kutusov

2%???!!! They went nuts there!

I was checking Mernom prices but I have them in $US. Either the Euro went down also or the Pound is very strong because I don't get the notion that they are all that cheaper. Plus, most are sold out, so not much to choose from. Zenitar's still my boy :yes:


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> 2%???!!! They went nuts there!
> 
> I was checking Mernom prices but I have them in $US. Either the Euro went down also or the Pound is very strong because I don't get the notion that they are all that cheaper. Plus, most are sold out, so not much to choose from. Zenitar's still my boy :yes:


Have you found where to change the price from Dollars to Roubles? There's a significant difference!


----------



## Lampoc

56 Euros for an Amphibia when you use dollars, 37 Euros when you use Roubles :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> 56 Euros for an Amphibia when you use dollars, 37 Euros when you use Roubles :yes:


Oh! So there's a glitch?! No, I didn't even bother to try that, I assumed that would be linked to Xe or some other currency converter...


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> Oh! So there's a glitch?! No, I didn't even bother to try that, I assumed that would be linked to Xe or some other currency converter...


I don't think it's a glitch. I believe the dollar price on the website hasn't been adjusted recently to reflect the recent crashing of the Rouble.


----------



## Kutusov

Well, just tried it... it's true, place your orders in roubles :yes:


----------



## Lampoc

I bet Zenitar isn't your man anymore at those prices


----------



## Kutusov

Well, but I'm not a huge fan of any of the available models...


----------



## mcb2007

Slight price increase at Meranom


----------



## luckywatch

No more roubles option.


----------



## mcb2007

7 dollars off now


----------



## luckywatch

:russian:

I found this over on WUS. I have a link to pay in Roubles but its against the rules to post here. Go over to WUS for the link or PM me.

* Meranom One Day Sale*

I posted this in the bargain thread, but I thought I would add it here too.

SUNDAY Dec. 7 ONLY! Meranom has a sale on Scuba Dude Vostok watches style 420. $45. FREE SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!!

Make sure you order from the Russian site and pay in Roubles. Otherwise the cost is about $70

Also, make sure you use coupon WUS2013 for an additional discount and apply any points you might have accumulated from previous Meranom purchases.

Your final price should look like this:

Sub-Total:
2,430R 
Free Shipping:
0R 
Coupon(WUS2013):
-49R 
Total:
2,381R

2381 Russian Ruble equals

45.200 US Dollar :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

They got other cases in the Classic range sale, not just the 420.

Also the Komandirskie at 1530 roubles with free shipping........... :thumbup:

PS. Junior models are only 1040R.


----------



## luckywatch

Anyone know the best way to Pay, PayPal or credit card?


----------



## Lampoc

I always use paypal.


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> I always use paypal.


 Same here, someone on WUS is stuck as it is trying to check him out with the Euro. Cheers.


----------



## mcb2007

I use the old PP , has anyone bought earlier in the week ,mine still showing as processing


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> I use the old PP , has anyone bought earlier in the week ,mine still showing as processing


 Yes, mine is the same. I tried to get another today but its dollars only.  Still a good deal but everyone likes a bargain.


----------



## tall_tim

My Â£28 bargain is now en route - 2 weeks they reckon.


----------



## luckywatch

tall_tim said:


> My Â£28 bargain is now en route - 2 weeks they reckon.


 What one did you go for?


----------



## tall_tim

An amphibian of sorts, but will wait til the arrival pics with one of my existing for the unveiling!?


----------



## tall_tim

According to the tracking, mine left Moscow on an international flight at 1 this morning.


----------



## mcb2007

How about this 3133 down toÂ£180

121509843201


----------



## tall_tim

tall_tim said:


> According to the tracking, mine left Moscow on an international flight at 1 this morning.


Safely delivered today.


----------



## tall_tim

tall_tim said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the tracking, mine left Moscow on an international flight at 1 this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Safely delivered today.
Click to expand...

A quick pic before its re-sized and bracelet unwrapped.

I got this one as I thought it would make nice watch box companion for my Divex.


----------



## luckywatch

That was quick, you lucky devil..................... :yes:


----------



## chris.ph

nice dude mate :thumbup:


----------



## jonti

I was hunting round Meranom last night & had my eye on the

*Red Square 2432/6148063b $238 but thought the price may go down by weekend.*

Price now?

WHAT$362.08? 50% increase overnight, how do they arrive at that?

Now looking at

*Prestige 583100. No idea of the size unfortunately.*

Price $149, same as yesterday.

Anybody got either of these?


----------



## jonti

Sorry about the print size of the last post, no idea how to make it so you can actually read it.


----------



## jonti

Just received a prompt e mail back from Meranom about the price rise saying. " The price was supposed to be increased by 15% but by accident it was increased by 45%". Well my UK calculator makes it 52%.

"Heads up for a Russian Bargain" hmmmm? Exchange rate improves 17% so price is supposed to get worse by 15%. That's novel.


----------



## Kutusov

tall_tim said:


>


Ooooh, I like that Divex :yes: You should have shown me that one on the quartz diver thread!


----------



## tall_tim

Kutusov said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG alt="42C0377C-261B-4B44-ADB0-6...-4B44-ADB0-63655729CCA0_zpsthfv63gb.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, I like that Divex :yes: You should have shown me that one on the quartz diver thread!
Click to expand...

I did! (Page 1)


----------



## Kutusov

You did??  Sorry... not that it matters, unlike the 500m versions, the 200m seems to be unique to Divex. Cressi, Apeks, etc use what seems to be a NY0040 bezel that isn't as nearly as cool as that


----------



## luckywatch

A grand for a Slava........................ 

331433000059


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


> A grand for a Slava........................
> 
> 331433000059


Sell you mine for Â£900


----------



## Lampoc

A bit garish for some (not Scott though) but a NOS Slava for just 25 Euros delivered is a bit of a bargain: 351320967058










More info here: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/pink-slava-only-exported-italy-532581.html


----------



## luckywatch

Bought it, thanks for the heads up. Not a word to the 710 as I just got another Aristo..............................


----------



## slowprop

That's only about Â£18 but it is rather bright. I notice he had some more in his other items though.


----------



## luckywatch

Had to promise it to the 710 due to my new Aristo and me foolishly saying I wouldn't buy anymore for a while. :wallbash:

She will pick the strap when it arrives.


----------



## chris.ph

i nearly pulled the trigger but im still holding out for the om aegis


----------



## mcb2007

Hell fire I'm strangely attracted to that , am I sick. I think it's the red lollipop that's doing it


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Hell fire I'm strangely attracted to that , am I sick. I think it's the red lollipop that's doing it


 Who loves ya baby.................


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell fire I'm strangely attracted to that , am I sick. I think it's the red lollipop that's doing it
> 
> 
> 
> Who loves ya baby.................
Click to expand...

You wanna list


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell fire I'm strangely attracted to that , am I sick. I think it's the red lollipop that's doing it
> 
> 
> 
> Who loves ya baby.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wanna list
Click to expand...

 I want to reply but mach will ban me.......................... :lol:


----------



## mcb2007

Why have you bought a monster


----------



## luckywatch

Not cheap but if you have 2 left hands and you fancy something different.................................. :wink:


----------



## Kutusov

He says the sailboat has the correct hands? I'm feeling too lazy t check but aren't those Komandirskie hands and not the arrow-head hour hand Amphibia correct hands?

Anyway, the other two are rather cool.


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> He says the sailboat has the correct hands? I'm feeling too lazy t check but aren't those Komandirskie hands and not the arrow-head hour hand Amphibia correct hands?
> 
> Anyway, the other two are rather cool.


 The hands are good, here is mine. :wink:


----------



## luckywatch

Anyone have an opinion on this, I love it but am a sucker for fantasy stuff and was wondering if this is *Kosher? 191602730089*

*







*

*







*


----------



## Lampoc

I've seen that case used on Vostok Alarms before (with the same Poljot 2812 movements) but not on a Poljot. That's not to say it's a franken of course - Poljot made all sorts of stuff.










This one used to be mine:


----------



## Lampoc

Pretty good price for 3 Vostok Europes and an 8 watch winder/storage box. But only if you can collect from Manchester: 231652350160


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Pretty good price for 3 Vostok Europes and an 8 watch winder/storage box. But only if you can collect from Manchester: 231652350160


Jebus... winder box with led lights??!! Does it bounce up and down also?


----------

